# lilaeopsis braziliensis grass



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

hi guys,
i have some lilaeopsis in my tank but its not looking that great. i think its just recovering from the bga that attacked it some weeks ago. i want it to look like this pic:
Tropical Resources - Album

how do i get my lilaeopsis to look like that?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Before we can begin to give you some help we need to know some more info about your tank. Without knowing the info we would all be guessing about what is going on in your tank  

What size tank do you have, are you fertilizing, if so with what and how much. Are you using CO2? How much light do you have over the tank? You did say you had some BGA isues so I have to wonder if you are a bit low on your nitrates? 

Answering the above questions should get you some good help from the people on this site


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

my tank is 48x13x18", has 2x55watt cfs, eco complete, pressurised co2.

kh is 4.5, ph around 6.7 (therefor co2 is around 25ppm), wc once a week where i add 1/2 tsp of kno3, 3/4 tsp k2so4 and a very small pinch (about 0.1 tsp) of kh2po4. 5 mls each of flourish and flourish iron. i add another dose of K and flourish about 3 days later.

the pressurised has only been set up about a week. since hooking that up the bga seems to have begun to die back a bit (touch wood!).

any suggestions?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I woudl probably bump up the KNO3 dosing to 2-3x a week versus once a week. BGA likes low nitrates and our once weekly dosing probably isn't enough for the tank. I'd probably bump up the KH2PO4 dosing a bit also since you now have a pressurized system going. A CO2 injected tank will use the ferts about 10x as fast as a non-CO2 tank so dose accordingly.

I would probably try and bump up the CO2 a bit also unless you are absolutely certain your 25ppm is correct. Most of the time, our CO2 readings are off...they read higher than what they are...when using the KH/pH charts.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

In addition to what MatPat said, your K dosing is out of proportion to your NO3 and PO4. You don't need to add that much -- you might not need to add any. I'd cut that back while increasing the other ferts as MatPat suggested. Assuming you are doing water changes the excess probably won't hurt anything though.

Do you see pearling in this tank? If your CO2 levels are really 25ppm then you should see some pearling late in the photoperiod. You might want to read any of the threads about "drop checkers" and either buy or DIY one.


----------



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

there is a lot of pearling from the h zosterifolia and the hygro. i think you are right about the K but i raised it on another forum and was told that its virtually impossible to overdose K. what would be the symptoms of K poisoning?

so how would this sound:

tue: 50%wc, add 0.5 tsp KNO3, K2SO4, 0.125 tsp KHPO4, 5ml flourish & flourish iron

fri: add 0.25tsp KNO3, 0.25tsp K2SO4, 5ml flourish & flourish iron

sun: add 0.25tsp KNO3, 0.25tsp K2SO4, 5ml flourish & flourish iron

does that sound pretty reasonable?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Lilaeopsis is known to be a very slow starter. The dosing suggestions are all good suggestions above, but I wonder if a simple root tab might do more to target specifically the lilaeopsis, as it's a root feeder. Particularly, since in my experience, eco-complete isn't the richest substrate just itself.


----------

